# druck von mehreren Fotos



## REGU (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo !

Hat jemand eine Idee mit welchem Programm man mehrere digitale Bilder aufeinmal so zusagen als Übersicht drucken kann.  Mit der Windows XP  Bild und Faxanzeige ging das ganz gut. Habe aber jetzt leider Windows 2000.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Clubkatze (24. Juni 2004)

Ich würd mal auf ACDSee tippen...


----------



## Nacron (24. Juni 2004)

eine übersicht ist zum beispiel möglich wenn du bei ACDSee eine html Galerie erzeugst und die dann damit druckst ...

ansonsten wüsste ich nur wie man mehrere bilder hintereinander druckt mit photoshop und ner stapelverarbeitungsdatei


----------



## Leola13 (24. Juni 2004)

Hai,

wenn Photoshop vorhanden, dann kann man einen Kontaktabzug drucken.
Habe hier kein Photoshop zur Hand, deshalb weiss ich nicht genau ob es so heißt. Es darf aber noch keine Datei geöffnet sein. Du kannst dpi, Bilder pro Zeile/Spalte, Bezeichnung, .. einstellen.


MIt XnView geht das auch. Da wiess ich aber nicht ob es Freeware ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## lefteris (8. Juli 2004)

XnView ist Freeware wie IrfanView. Manche Drucker haben auch Zusatzprogamme, wie mein Drucker (Canon 550i), da gab es das Programm easy Photo kostenlos dazu. Ansonsten die vorher genannten Programme.
Lefteris


----------

